

A Step Toward a Universal Cancer Blood Test - michael_michael
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/11/universal-cancer-test/

======
gte910h
I don't think a blood test alone it good enough.

By the time cancer is getting close to/effecting blood, you're pretty far
along for some cancers.

~~~
michael_michael
This is not just about cancers that affect the blood. From the article:

    
    
        By sequencing the abnormal DNA that a tumor releases into a person’s
        bloodstream, researchers are now one step closer to a universal cancer
        test. Although the technique is now only sensitive enough to detect
        advanced cancers, that may be a matter of money: As sequencing costs
        decrease, the developers of the method say, the test could eventually
        pick up early tumors as well.

~~~
gte910h
>By sequencing the abnormal DNA that a tumor releases into a person’s
bloodstream.

I didn't say just ones that effect the blood. Getting to a blood supply is
pretty bad too, makes it so the tumor can grow more. Many non-blood cancers
can spread via the blood, which is also very bad.

